# 3 of my Poems, 2 on Skyscrapers...and one on being Bi-Sexual



## eddyk (Dec 15, 2005)

I wrote all these 3 in the last 24hrs.



I have a passion for skyscrapers...and I thought I would write a poem or two, and skyscrapers were the first things I though of.​ 

*Skyscrapers*
_skyscrapers I love them all_
_skyscrapers are very tall_
_Skyscrapers are covered in glass_
_Skyscrapers kick ass_
_Skyscrapers show a citys power_
_everyone dreams of a new tower_
_Skyscrapers upwards to space_
_Guy's Tower won the ugly race_
_Skyscrapers take years to build_
_But only after the office space is filled_
_Skyscrapers are oh so high_
_If you jump off one, you're sure to die_





Guys Tower



The other...
​ 
*Skyscapers are s***e, *
_Skyscrapers are over-rated and s***e,_
_People die when their plane flies into them, at night,_
_A big lump of brick sticking up out of the ground,_
_To build such a thing, is the tax payers pound,_

_Filled with big shots and overpaid staff,_
_Spending their time on the internet, having a laugh (Sned),_
_Getting paid for working, tooth, nail and bone,_
_Yet, these same ****s are the ones who ask; 'hold', on the phone,_

_Some are modern, retro, you can go up to the 72nd level,_
_Others look like the brick equivalent of Gary, or Phil Neville, _
_Often the target for bombs or big money raids,_
_These ugly-looking things, that start with the turn of a spade._




​And the last one about myself being bi-sexual...


_*Which Way?*_


_Like a pendulum I swing both ways _

_I keep thinking, is it just a phase?_

_XX or XY_

_I can&#8217;t have both, can I?_

_This isn&#8217;t the way I was taught _

_Thinking of coming out, I&#8217;m so overwrought_

_A pick of two, I should have it easy_

_but sometimes, I just feel sleazy_

_in the gym I can&#8217;t help but ogle_

_Is he isn&#8217;t he, it makes my mind boggle_

_What about women, I like them too_

_I&#8217;m stuck, I don&#8217;t have a clue_

_To boxing or the ballets?_

_Like a pendulum I swing both ways _



Comments please


----------

